# It's time..............



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

For another CT competition,,,,,,,,,,,


Here's the deal.......

Captain Leo posted a great thread on a gentleman that has some unbelievable workmanship as a craftsman,,,,,,,,Randall..:http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?161218-quot-old-money-quot

Now ,
Who knows,...we may have another Randell amongst us,,,,you never know.....:whistling

Something you can pick and chip at when you come home from work......


Here is what I am willing to do on my end,,,, I have an in to get some embroidery work done, or silk screen work done.... Professionally done....


What I was thinking.....

Weather you carve or not,,,,it doesn't require a lot of material, inexpensive tooling....and you can go to town with what ever it is you want to do,,,,,,maybe you never knew you had it in you.....:blink:


Winner .......gets some really nice, professional looking business attire at my expense,,,,,,


This place has become stagnant IMO since Nathen left us and I want to change gears with CT,.....I want To give back.......to a place I very much enjoyed in the past...I have the feeling corporate America has taken over (just a WAG) ,and the result...... hopefully we can change that, if you want to get involved.......:blink:


Anyways.....



Here is what you will get.......

$1000,00 worth of custom made t-shirts or short sleeve collar shirts with your company stitched or silk screened.,,,,,,amount....? Somewhere around 100-200, all depends.......

I will work out the details......hopefully ...we can get back what CT has lost.........

If the reaction is lack luster ,....it's dead....if we can actually get some serious interest...than that's something that will keep this moving forward......

B,


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Good grief,Brian---

I haven't carved anything for a long time----I tried carving to make money---that fellow simply carves money---I like his thinking---

Do we have any carvers here?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Bird houses were fun to watch.

I myself have no hobbies/crafts other than work,fish and duck hunt.


You snowed in guys need something to do.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I know................Beer Belly Contest


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I know................Beer Belly Contest


Please No! For the sake of the children... :laughing: :no: :lol:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I know................Beer Belly Contest


Drinking contest? I'm in.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I can barely carve a pumpkin.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I could win this if everyone else breaks both hands!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm inspired and may even join in... I think you need to set the ground rules, time-frame, etc...

Might even be willing to kick in a $100 Visa gift card to the 2nd place winner depending on the details...


----------



## BThomas (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I submit my wife's work? Sometimes I will clean up the wood chips for her. Will that count?
Bill T


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

I can carve a block of Velveeta. Will that count? :laughing:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm all in:clap:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I carve a chunk of change in my back account every time I buy a tool. :thumbup:......wait......:sad:

My grandfather was a carver. So it might be buried deep within.....who knows.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well see Parker,....
I have a feeling this idea I came up with is heading south....

Once the comedians come on here......that's usually a sign its not being taken seriously......unfortunately...


But well see what happens...


B,


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My great grandfather....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well see Parker,....
> I have a feeling this idea I came up with is heading south....
> 
> Once the comedians come on here......that's usually a sign its not being taken seriously......unfortunately...
> ...


Sorry, I felt bad all day about my post this morning. Hope there are some guys out there with some talent that can show us some stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm still all in!!!! I gotta huge chunk of wood sittin in my yard and I've been thinking about it for some time


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I used to carve little teekee gods as a kid, but that took very little talent. 
I think we could have a $10 - $20 dollar entrance fee.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in. Like I said, I've been carving rocking chairs. Time to graduate to a chunk of wood. Lay down some rules and lets do it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well see Parker,....
> I have a feeling this idea I came up with is heading south....
> 
> Once the comedians come on here......that's usually a sign its not being taken seriously......unfortunately...
> ...


Don't let the bastards get you down. I'm in.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> My great grandfather....
> View attachment 106652


Caught in the act of vandalizing a church?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think your idea was great. I supposed I should have expanded on the fact that I can barely carve a pumpkin. I wish I could carve. It sounds like you are being very generous. 
If you have a contest that's more in line with my artwork, I'm in.
A few months ago I put a new door in a really old house. The installation was really difficult. 6 hours later the door look great and worked great. When we drove away, I told my son, the homeowner doesn't realize it, but that door installation was artwork. 
Not bragging. Any carpenter could have done it. It was just nice to do a difficult job and make it look easy.
I don't think there is anything I could carve and I really wanted some shirts.
Good luck.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a good premise and and a generous offer Brian:thumbsup:

We just need to figure out the subject matter..


I like working on hotrods and doing a little fabricating/welding as a hobby, but for some, that's their day job.

We could have the masons do wood work, and the wood guys do masonry...:huh:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry to have made a joke,Brian---Long ago I tried my hand at carving signs for restaurants---

I did five of them before I moved on to other things----Set up your idea a little more clearly----as I recall the time involved was great--so keep the project smallish----a corbel? Bracket? Cabinet door panel?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I can only hope that I am one of those guys that didn't know he had it in him. I have never carved anything. I do love seeing people care wood, ice, whatever. I doubt that I could produce anything worthy of such a contest. I would offer my services to be an unbiased judge though.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind giving it a shot. Let's get some details figured out such as subject matter, etc


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never carved anything before but I would be willing to give it a shot. What kind of carving are we talking about - turning a chunk of wood into a duck, carving a design into a piece of flat stock, either one?


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I for one agree that this place has gone stagnant and give Brian credit for trying to stir up some enthusiasm around here . :thumbup: The only thing I have ever carved was a bar of soap for my nephew when he was a boyscout.:laughing: I think this is a good idea . To get more people involved maybe Brian can set some guide lines such as time frame, size ,
level of expertise and so on . Hope it works out , not many people would offer such a generous reward .


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

It has been a while since there was a proposed member sponsored competition...I got nothing but time right now, and I think it's a great idea.
I'm in....any parameters figured out yet?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

If I can use my chainsaw im in


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in! :thumbsup:

And here is my entry.

I busted the handle on my splitting maul, but had a nice piece of hickory laying around, so I fashioned a handle out of it, and it has been working well. 

Though it is getting a bit loose, as the hickory branch was green at the time and has since dried out a bit. I might re-do the the handle and clean it up some. I think I have a spoke shave around here somewhere...










So, any of you guys think you can top that? :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

tgeb said:


> I'm in! :thumbsup:
> 
> And here is my entry...
> So, any of you guys think you can top that? :laughing:


That terrifies me...I just don't think I can compete with that level of craftsmanship...but I will try.
You sir, are an inspiration!:thumbup::jester:

I kid, I kid.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It's all I got...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> If I can use my chainsaw im in


My neighbor had a chainsaw carver do this out of tree he had taken down - mad skills indeed.

I'm a pretty good pumpkin carver :whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> My neighbor had a chainsaw carver do this out of tree he had taken down - mad skills indeed. I'm a pretty good pumpkin carver :whistling


That's crazy, I was helping an older guy 70's do some yard work when I was in high school. We cut a spruce tree down and carved the stump into a pisser. I should see if it's there still


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I only do architectural carving but I could try some freehand ...see what I can do. Hand tools only? Is there a particular subject matter? Low relief?, 3D?, whatever we want?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well gentleman,

I am glad to see a little interest has developed..:thumbsup: what I need to do is come up with an outline and put it together. I didn't intend to be carving up anything you can get your hands on. I am sorry but carving pumpkins is not an acceptable material.....(but it's another idea for an October contest if someone wants to run that), And unfortunately for some: cheese carving is not allowed.....

Wood carving,.....hand tools, nothing powered . However you can "size" the shape which is acceptable but the carving is not to be done by a "Rover", your friendly CNC -non compensated employee.

I will work on this over the weekend to come up with something more tangible. I will tell you this will not be happening write away and may take place in the fall. I also want to find out the details with the shirts. I was thinking of your choice of either silk screen or embroidered . I think it would be more appropriate on a nice short sleeve shirt with a collar for the embroidery work but that will be your choice. I will get a break on the price , how much ...:blink: but I will find out and see what I can get for what I am willing to donate.....but you can mix and match both , I don't see that being a problem.

If you win 1st place( and possibly a small amount for second) I would need a vector line art of what you would like pertaining to your company and logo (if you have one) publisher,coral draw, adobe....etc..etc...

Maybe we should have a 3rd place prize as well...what do you think..:blink:

CT, or I should say...."Nathan" (prior owner of. CT) would chip in something with contests , A CT T- shirt. Maybe someone can talk to whomever owns this sight into possibly contributing a shirt or 2. 

I may need a hand or 2 (micro committee ) to help me out once I get the platform of this contest ironed out with details for you. 

If we get enough "serious" interest- committed...then this contest is on, if not, I am not waisting my money or my time - period. Not being harsh just telling the way I feel about it so please don't take it personally .:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

If I volunteer to help run the contest does that disqualify me from competition?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I can't carve wood. Hopefully stone is acceptable. I'm not suuper interested in the prize. I just need a reason to get the chisels in my hand. 

What about air powered chisels. Same skill involved just faster. And the fine work is hands only


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Guys,
Let me get this put together over the weekend and well talk about it then,,,,


Ok...



B,


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

why no power tools????... there really is no advantage or un fairness to them... some of us still have to work for a living and i for one can't stand projects that drag on.... can't we just take that into consideration when voting??? I personally think that there will be more to share and learn if diff tools and diff approaches are in the mix... my 2 cents


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Parker,..
Well talk about it,...

Just give me a little time over the weekend,,,,,



Ok..


B,


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Prestige, As a brick mason, I don't even own a sharp knife . But I just wanted you to know how much I appreciate what you're doing for this forum and our community.

If there is anyway I can help or contribute in anyway I will, just let me know.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't need the shirts but I need a reason to start carving again... Got a couple chunks of 12/4 mahogany sitting in the garage waiting for my set of knives and chisels I haven't touched in a year.

I'm in.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Good grief,Brian---
> 
> I haven't carved anything for a long time----I tried carving to make money---that fellow simply carves money---I like his thinking---
> 
> Do we have any carvers here?


Does ESP Styrofoam count...if so I do some carving


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

If I can use Styrofoam a steak knife, and my dremmel I'm in


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Parker,..
> Well talk about it,...
> 
> Just give me a little time over the weekend,,,,,
> ...


I think the weekend has passed. 
Just bumping this to see if it could still be relevant and generate some interest.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Im in if i can do styrofoam


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the idea but I never carved anything in my life.

I would love to be part of something and I do enjoy the comradery but I'm void of this skill set.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in.

Figure out the rules and the details.

(so as not to completely derail the thread...)

On a side note:

If the carving thing doesn't work out, how about a tips an tricks contest.

Jigs, contraptions, things we've modified as house mechanics to make things easier, and or more efficient.

Kinda like what "FineHombuilding" does or did, before it became "Green" fishwrap.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> I love the idea but I never carved anything in my life.
> 
> I would love to be part of something and I do enjoy the comradery but I'm void of this skill set.


Last thing I carved was in Art class, 22 years ago.

AND NO IT WASN'T A BOWL!

( that was the first thing I carved. )


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes ago, about 10 or so, I was half-azzed interested in turning custom pens. I was in Wood Workers Warehouse and they had a little lathe, and real cool looking exotics. I thought it would be fun.

I never did anything like it.

I'm really good at carving-out lock sets and installing doors, even difficult doors at that. lol

But, I think everyone on this site shares that same skill.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> I was in Wood Workers Warehouse and they had a little lathe, and real cool looking exotics. I thought it would be fun.


Wow.

The name of that franchise dates you a bit.

I purchased some really good chit out of that store years ago, and am happy to say its all still in inventory.

That's gotta be 15+ years ago.

p.s.:

That's not the kind of "bowl", I was talking about.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm 46
I've been in this game as long as I can remember
Got my first tool set before I started 1st grade

Doesn't mean I'm any good, just means I've been around a while. lol


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> p.s.:
> 
> That's not the kind of "bowl", I was talking about.


Too funny


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I say we start with material size and choice. Say a 2 foot 6 x 6. Then have two classes novice and expert. Once pics come in it will be evident who belongs in what class. 2 classes, with 2 winners each for a total of 4 prizes. 

You seem willing to use shirts so make the prizes: 100 shirts for winner, 50 for honorable mention in each class. Judging left open to the forum as a whole. This way all can participate and vote.

I like hand tools. You should be able to carve something out of a piece of 6 x 6 stock in a week. If you give them more time than that, its gets crazy artsy fartsy.

See? I just organized it for ya. Lets get to whittlin, boys!:clap:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> I say we start with material size and choice. Say a 2 foot 6 x 6. Then have two classes novice and expert. Once pics come in it will be evident who belongs in what class. 2 classes, with 2 winners each for a total of 4 prizes.
> 
> You seem willing to use shirts so make the prizes: 100 shirts for winner, 50 for honorable mention in each class. Judging left open to the forum as a whole. This way all can participate and vote.
> 
> ...


Let's "flesh out" the details a bit.

...or maybe this isn't enough of a response.

B?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not doing it......


Sorry....


This place is being run by some corporate enterprise and all it does is benefit them if I do this....it's not about money....


It's The principle....


I get splash adds,...constant interference with advertisement.....



If you think I am going to support this crap.....think again....


My appoligies to all that had an interest,.....if it it is something that will take interest,,, see if the owners of this place will foot the bill for the prize... I certainly do see enough revenue for the mother ship ,generating ,on my screen in the form of advertisements .....






Again,.


My sincere appologies to those that took this seriously...


This place has changed- dramatically, it has lost its meaning....


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry
I thought the idea was a good one


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

BTW, that is why I use my phone or tablet: no advertisements. I hate those things. Way too many.

CT is so much easier on my phone or tablet.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Then talk to the mothership about this....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILPbQvh8ol4


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> see if the owners of this place will foot the bill for the prize...


Not to take away from your anti-ad rant, I'll bet they would if there's enough interest. Look at the Rewards Program and Contractor of the Month. Nathan had ads too but never offered those. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not to take away from your anti-ad rant, I'll bet they would if there's enough interest. Look at the Rewards Program and Contractor of the Month. Nathan had ads too but never offered those. :thumbsup:


Two programs that are worthless.

One is a popularity contest and the other is gimicky and has already lost its new car smell.

Nathan's ads never got nearly this much resistance and were not as intrusive.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..people tryin to make a living running this place..it's terrible


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> yea..people tryin to make a living running this place..it's terrible


It's not about the destination but the roads you chose to get there.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whoa...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXN1yxax448


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

life is what YOU make it:thumbsup:... or what Tom said


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not to take away from your anti-ad rant, I'll bet they would if there's enough interest. Look at the Rewards Program and Contractor of the Month. Nathan had ads too but never offered those. :thumbsup:



I highly doubt it Tin..... They'll have to find an embroidery and Silkscreen sponsor first....if they get one on the hook....


Guess what's next......:blink:


the outcome...........



More advertisement..... yea....:clap:........


on a side note: Nathen made this place a community....

not to be splashed with a constant bombardment of advertisement....



don't they know were not to happy with the place....:blink: 


Nathan had but a sliver of complaints about CT - compared to what your reading here; since the new ownership took over....

Its not the CT It used to be........ 

JMPOV... 

peace,...........


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

who cares..it's not going to be the same when Nathan was here..guess what?he sold the joint so quit your bellyachin and grow up a little


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Really? You got everyone's hopes up, then backtrack because of ads? Dude, I don't mean to call you out, but someone needs to. There aint anymore ads than when you made your initial post. So you can't puss out over that.

I hate the ads too. I'm not getting ad-blocker or any other bs. Shouldn't have to for 2 danged sites (paint talk as well). This site is ran like a business, plain and simple. Maximum profit (excessive ads), minimum effort (rewards systems). 

Or was this an elaborate ruse to increase bitchin about ads?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

If you feel so strongly about CT and this contest, then by all means ,please feel free to take over and shell out $500.00 of your own money to come up with the prize. 


These contests they have , seriously- ...,



JMPOV ,


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Gentlemen,

As it seems the only entry so far in the last six months has been a crudely fashioned axe handle, I'm am declaring myself as currently being in first place. If you are men, you will challenge me. If you are cowards, I will claim the current bounty of zero dollars and disappointment and add it to my currently amassed net worth of zero dollars and disappointment.

The game is afoot.

- Easy "Son of Meathead, Nephew of Meathead, and Grandson of Meathead" Gibson


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont feel strongly about anything except being lied to.

Looky, big rewards! Oh wait....

Ct rewards first, then this mess

If its a contest in good fun, fine. But dont say "big reward!" & not follow through on it.

Btw easy gibson, challenge accepted!

Now lets have a fun free contest of wood carving! Any size,, power tools accepted, must be done in a days time. Fair enough?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm good.

Let the chips fly.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

No Styrofoam?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> No Styrofoam?


Sure, it's just for fun right?


I have a nice chunk of a maple tree trunk I've been looking for a use for


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What...no stone?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> What...no stone?


 Sure... If we're letting foam you can use stone


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> If you feel so strongly about CT and this contest, then by all means ,please feel free to take over and shell out $500.00 of your own money to come up with the prize.
> 
> 
> These contests they have , seriously- ...,
> ...


Brian, I actually enjoyed taking (charge/moderator style) of that birdhouse contest a few years ago. We had all kinds of rules and regulations and it was VERY organized. If you have a really good idea for a contest, I'll run it past the new powers that be. I didn't read through this entire thread and don't even remember if there was any type of prize, but I think Nathan kicked in a few bucks.

PM me if you have an idea for a unique contest.

Ron


----------

